# shrimp n' six line



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

while watching my tank I noticed that every time my six-line wrasse goes over where my skunk shrimp is it is like the shrimp is lunging for him. the shrimp spends 90% of his time clinging to the back of a rock so all I can really see is he's antennas. Is this normal? I thought that the fish would end up coming to him for cleaning, but it does not seem like that will be happening any time soon. The shrimp doesn't seem to do it with the firefish, but then they are never really in the shrimp's area. they tend to stay in front of their hole they have made or behind it.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

It's normal, but there may not be a definite reason why. Personally, all of my shrimp do this, but they're just territorial. They never hurt them persay, but they do "threaten" them.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol its not territoriality at all... the shrimp just wants to clean the wrasse and the wrasse isn't letting it. Think about it, cleaner shrimp in the wild do not usually get turned down when the fish come by their cleaning station.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

cool, then its a good thing. I got a little worried when i saw this. Should I add some sort for fish that would take to this cleaning more? or is it going to stay like this because they are in a tank and the cleaning is not needed as much?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hmmm, good question. You can't really guarentee that a fish will let a shrimp clean them, basically its either going to happen or not... and other fish may catch on.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

my fish use to do this with my shrimp , but now they sit there for a minute or two and let the shrimps clean them, it usually is the clowns that stop in to say hi. I can't even get away without my hand getting cleaned as you can see on the vid below:


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

wow thats cool


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

Jonno - what is the green stuff in that picture behind your hand?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

It was a whole lot of macro alage which sort of grew out of control in the main tank, then suddenly one day half of it died and turned the water a murky colour. I took it all out and the rest is doing well in my refugium. Not sure which sort of macro alage it is through.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

looks to be a species of caulerpa


----------

